# Elite full grips from Jager Archery



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

are you shooting that bow? with a flipper rest?
nice grip too.


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

Maybee-R said:


> are you shooting that bow? with a flipper rest?
> nice grip too.


That was a brand new one I slipped it onto for the picture.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

The grip looks very nice.


----------



## kiser (Jun 20, 2004)

*Looks Good!!!*

I may need one of those.


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

Price and availability, please ?????


----------



## CrowTJ (Dec 12, 2006)

Cuthbert said:


> Just proofed the tool today.
> 
> View attachment 204823
> 
> ...



i want one for my Synergy Xtreme


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*prices and models*

would like some prices on the grips am very interested in buying one


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Bump for a great-looking elite grip (before it gets so old they remove the pics)


----------



## Flying Whale (Nov 25, 2008)

I have shot a Jager on both an '07 Synergy and an XLR. The one thing I found was that with some setups, teh rubber that extends up at the front of the shelf seems a little high. I had to be very careful to get a Limbriver to drop fully. I solved this by trimming a little from the top of the rubber projection.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Guys, these grips are awesome!! Great feel and they really put your hand in the proper place on the grip. They are REALLY great on a COLD morning!!


----------

